# Paying on Dates - Should Women contribute



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Watched 'First Dates' on channel 4 lastnight....there was a couple, and you could tell the bird was high maintenance, the guy was a Fireman....Anyway, she kept ordering shot after shot, then glasses of ine etc...whe it came to the bill, she told the guy he had to pay it (was £140), as girls shouldn't expect too.....Heard few girls discussing I at work and actually aged that the guy always pay....Guys, you always pay, or insist on the girl meeting in the middle....and Ladies, do you even bring money out with you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I prefer to go halves ...she was milking it!! I love that program though!!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

If your dating then the guy always pays. I wouldnt dare even think about asking a girl to pay or even split the bill, wasnt brought up that way.

Long term relationship then thats a little different. Me and my partner live together so we take it in turns to pay (although its mostly me)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I allways pay..


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Pay on the night to save face, then invoice her for what she had. If she refuses to pay take it through small claims court!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Watched 'First Dates' on channel 4 lastnight....there was a couple, and you could tell the bird was high maintenance, the guy was a Fireman....Anyway, she kept ordering shot after shot, then glasses of ine etc...whe it came to the bill, she told the guy he had to pay it (was £140), as girls shouldn't expect too.....Heard few girls discussing I at work and actually aged that the guy always pay....Guys, you always pay, or insist on the girl meeting in the middle....and Ladies, do you even bring money out with you


When you are first wooeing a girl the guy pays.

When you are together, If I ask her if she wants to go out for dinner, or I say we are going for dinner I pay.

If she suggests it or says it or is treating me she does. That is the way it should be. I wouldnt pay if my misses said '';lets go out for dinner tonight'' and then expected me to pay


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I prefer to go halves ...she was milking it!! I love that program though!!


I'd insist on paying if I was on a date with you (you wish etc) it's not a sign of weakness letting a man pay so don't worry. Women do deserve some privileges without feeling guilty about it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I tend to pay for dinner and any dating activities, but I do like her to show some sort of financial commitment, even an offer. I'd be disappointed if I had to prompt her or she just expected it all the time. I'm in a relationship.

A date, I would always pay and think nothing of it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't mind being traditional and paying for dinner if she is equally traditional and cooks it.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have always paid


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

I always let the other guy pay......


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> I'd insist on paying if I was on a date with you (you wish etc) it's not a sign of weakness letting a man pay so don't worry. Women do deserve some privileges without feeling guilty about it.


the privilege girls get if they go on a date with me is the 'D'!

Wether they want it or not...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

JNape25 said:


> I always let the other guy pay......


Aren't you then automatically relegated to the 'taker' then though?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Always have regardless of company for most things. If I meet new people or acquitances for coffee I'll always buy. Close friends I'll buy cheap lunch for etc. Only time I ask to split if on sit down evening meals with close friends, otherwise I buy for all.

Dating - I've been with my misses pretty much straight since 17. It's our money :lol: in single life dates - I've paid.

Probably means she pays for everyone's things as well that being the case.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

That was brilliant last night... favourite program of the week lol

Although he did look a little cheap he was right 100% correct. He was on a blind date with an oddball who he clearly had no interest in... why the fvck should he pay for her to get pissed and fill her cake hole. Sure he would have rather spent the cash taking his kids out for a family meal.

I would always go out with enough cash to pay the whole bill and in most circumstances would want to pay and it wouldn't even be a discussion... but if a girl insists on buying a round of drinks I'm not going to make a scene about it.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Vary varied in my experience. I'm a 50/50 kind of guy, but always offer to buy the first round and never ask for one back. If they offer to buy one then happy to accept. I've also had it where ive offered but the woman insists on buying the first round. In my experience its best to let them do this. I just ensure I get the next one. If a woman just mooches on the first couple of dates then I know which way that is going....


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Aren't you then automatically relegated to the 'taker' then though?


shush. don't tell people about our sordid affairs.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Course I bring money out with me, prob more than the bloke has on him
> 
> I don't think the guy should always pay but u don't think it should be split down the middle every time a bill comes. Just take it in turns... It's off putting for me if a guy said ok your half is such and such but it's equally off putting for the girl not to take her wallet out and expect to contribute also.
> 
> Last date I went on the guy kept paying for drinks and wouldn't let me buy a round so *I used to pretend to go to the toilet *or somewhere and go to the bar and bring drinks back! It's not fair to abuse someone's generosity. It shows someone's true colours IMO


Careful, guy might think you have the shits...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Agreed I always pay. But would expect at least an offer to contribute


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

If I ask them to go for dinner I would pay.

But when we go for drinks, I always buy the first, offer the second (this is when they then offer to buy it, if they have a brain), depending on if I like her or not, I will insist to get the second also but tell her the third round is hers!

Then I expect it to go one each until we are both in my bed.

That's what usually happens 8/10 times.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> Agreed I always pay. But *would expect at least an offer *to contribute


how come all my offers are refused then? huh?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I would pay first date.

then, f**k knows, I havent been on a date for 27 years....



MissMartinez said:


> Could be a selling point for him


We have been here before Im sure.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

banzi said:


> Careful, guy might think you have the shits...


or got a cocaine addiction!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It's always you who brings it up though


Stop it, dont spill the beans....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

JNape25 said:


> how come all my offers are refused then? huh?


cos your easy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> I would pay first date.
> 
> then, f**k knows, I havent been on a date for 27 years....
> 
> We have been here before Im sure.


Not been on a date for 27 years? What do you call our liason last night then?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Not been on a date for 27 years? What do you call our liason last night then?


shag...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Not been on a date for 27 years? What do you call our liason last night then?


I'll take a guess here and say 'disappointing'


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> shag...


Shag nasty....


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I would take money and offer to pay my way. I wouldn't expect to be paid for!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> shag...


Bastard.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Always pay for everything. Old school gentleman.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> cos your easy


only easy to look at


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> I would take money and offer to pay my way. I wouldn't expect to be paid for!


No I'll not hear of it. I'm paying!!


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> only easy to look laugh at


my mistake


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> No I'll not hear of it. I'm paying!!


You can pay for the wispas...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> You can pay for the wispas...


Ok but I expect flowers....


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

since me and my ex broke up ive only been on two dates and both said at the end of the date that they would expect the man to pay if he was a crappy date! i paid half both times...make of that what you will hahaha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

JNape25 said:


> my mistake


how can I laugh with that friggin gag!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I would never make a girl pay. But its nice when they offer or get a round of drinks after u pay the tab to say thanks, not just sit there smile when the bill comes


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Verno said:


> how can I laugh with that friggin gag!


Look are we still on for tonight or what?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Look are we still on for tonight or what?


Show us your dick first & most probably yes.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

latblaster said:


> *Show us your dick *first & most probably yes.


does you have access to a high powered telescope?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Big ape said:


> I would never make a girl pay. But its nice when they offer or get a round of drinks after u pay the tab to say thanks, not just sit there smile when the bill comes


Did you see the program?

It was a blind date and a fvckin awful match. He didn't want to be there and she just kept swigging wine and tequila then announced she won't be paying because she's hot lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Did you see the program?
> 
> It was a blind date and a fvckin awful match. He didn't want to be there and she just kept swigging wine and tequila then announced she won't be paying because she's hot lol


Didn't see it, but i've got a image in my head. sounds like a shallow slappa


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Did you see the program?
> 
> It was a blind date and a fvckin awful match. He didn't want to be there and she just kept swigging wine and tequila then announced she won't be paying because she's hot lol


it was quality...she was fcuking weird...you know when a bird is strange, is when she starts screaming cause the guy says he fancies her


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> it was quality...she was fcuking weird...you know when a bird is strange, is when she starts screaming cause the guy says he fancies her


I was watching through my fingers it was that cringe worthy. The twin that acted all posh was almost as bad too, although that was more nerves (plus she was bordering on hottie status)

Oh, and that Gio is a fvcking legend


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would always pay the bill on a first date...but I would never let it run up to £140!

On a second date I would like it if she offered to contribute something...even just a round of drinks.

If not there would be no third date for sure.

If the bird's a good shag then I would just go round her place with a bottle of wine or 2...save loads and still get ya willy wet!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I was watching through my fingers it was that cringe worthy. The twin that acted all posh was almost as bad too, although that was more nerves (plus she was bordering on hottie status)
> 
> Oh, and that Gio is a fvcking legend


Gio reminds me of Joey Essex, but sounder......That twin was a c**t, kept putting that stupid accent on, was funny how harsh her date was when he said he didn't fancy her.....Her sister, she was fooking great...very vunerable, which is a quality I like in women...I would love to shag the blonde waitress


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't mind paying for it, feel as if a guy should when out on a date. Nothing wrong with a woman showing abit of appreciation though, a little thank you is good enough. It's those snotty b1tches I'd never think about paying for.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Big ape said:


> Didn't see it, but i've got a image in my head. sounds like a shallow slappa


https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CRY9mMkUcAA8IEQ.mp4


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Initially I paid for everything in the relationship when we were younger, now we share bank accounts and what not its obviously all 50/50.

Nowadays I have bills to pay and I don't drink alcohol either so I would be the stingy ****er.

"I'm not splitting 50/50 bitch, you had the £6.99 glass of wine and the duck a l'orange, all I had was a glass of water and half a roast chicken!"

Needless to say if it wasn't for the current misses I would be very lonely indeed...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Gio reminds me of Joey Essex, but sounder......That twin was a c**t, kept putting that stupid accent on, was funny how harsh her date was when he said he didn't fancy her.....Her sister, she was fooking great...very vunerable, which is a quality I like in women...I would love to shag the blonde waitress


Oh yeah... the other twin, I know what you mean. Acts tough but once you get beneath that veneer it'd be easy to break her down and have her eating out the palm of your hand (only joking in case skye is around lol)

I know a girl who looks like the waitress actually... tag team?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Oh yeah... the other twin, I know what you mean. Acts tough but once you get beneath that veneer it'd be easy to break her down and have her eating out the palm of your hand (only joking in case skye is around lol)
> 
> I know a girl who looks like the waitress actually... tag team?


we can high five during the roasting


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

First date - the bloke pays.

A token offer is always nice but i always paid the first few times.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> we can high five during the roasting


None of this front door back door nonsense, can't be handling any ball slappage going on... it's where I draw the line.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

If I asked somebody out for dinner I would expect to pay, but if they didn't offer to split it'd be a minus point.

I wouldn't insist on 50/50 splits but taking turns is fair, and I wouldn't go for all that "the man must pay" nonsense spouted by spoiled princesses, and none of you lot should either.

Feel sorry for young guys thinking they have to spend a fortune to bag a girl, when all you're gonna bag is a shallow strumpet who'll leg it as soon as you run out of cash or a better offer comes along.

Overly generous people annoy me a bit. A guy I know always insists on buying first drinks, then won't accept one in return. I'm sure it makes him feel great but it makes me feel like a scrounger so I don't accept drinks from him now and it's awkward.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Varg said:


> If I asked somebody out for dinner I would expect to pay, but if they didn't offer to split it'd be a minus point.
> 
> I wouldn't insist on 50/50 splits but taking turns is fair, and I wouldn't go for all that "the man must pay" nonsense spouted by spoiled princesses, and none of you lot should either.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have thought you were female, with an avi of a Gorilla eating a carrot


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

barsnack said:


> I wouldn't have thought you were female, with an avi of a Gorilla eating a carrot


Could be a female gorilla for all I know.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Varg said:


> Could be a female gorilla for all I know.


if you were, I would shot you and wear your fur, so I could always be close to you....im romantic like that


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

'Date' the male should pay.........

Relationship is completely different ...... for example i will book a table and say we are going here this weekend and i will pay..... if i come home and my girlfriend says i fancy going out for dinner tonight do you want to go here then when we get the bill she will be more than happy to pay for it all but i end up just going halfs as it was her idea ... As i don't want her paying for the whole thing.

Holidays are the same thing......If i surprise my girlfriend i pay for it all.........if its a planned holiday together most likely pay our own halfs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

barsnack said:


> I wouldn't have thought you were female, with an avi of a Gorilla eating a carrot


And there was me thinking it was a Cigaaarr lol :lol:


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Fock this I'll start dating men.

No ****.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

The scenario on the show doesn't count as she was obviously just a massive n0b.

If I go on a date I will wholeheartedly get my purse out to pay my half when the time comes, no hesitation. That said if I went on a first date and the guy actually did let me pay half it would be a negative for me.

My bloke won at this game completely. I got up to go to the loo and he'd already asked the staff to produce the bill asap after the meal was finished.

I got back from the loo (after a completely normal length of time for a p1ss so bugger off with your jokes!) and he started putting his coat on and I was like oh are we paying the bill at the counter? and he smirked and said it was already sorted. Winning.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> The scenario on the show doesn't count as she was obviously just a massive n0b.
> 
> If I go on a date I will wholeheartedly get my purse out to pay my half when the time comes, no hesitation. That said if I went on a first date and the guy actually did let me pay half it would be a negative for me.
> 
> ...


Did a runner and never knew it.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

I love Sweden girls buy you alcohol. if a girl accepts a free drink your in for a sure thing... )))))


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Said to a women once take you for a day out in Chester I no a nice Chinese restaurant we can go to she said take me out for dinner instead we won't have time for lunch if your taking me shopping didn't last long she wasn't my type lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lotte said:


> The scenario on the show doesn't count as she was obviously just a massive n0b.
> 
> If I go on a date I will wholeheartedly get my purse out to pay my half when the time comes, no hesitation. That said if I went on a first date and the guy actually did let me pay half it would be a negative for me.
> 
> ...


Tame for you Lotte! :confused1:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Lotte said:


> The scenario on the show doesn't count as she was obviously just a massive n0b.
> 
> If I go on a date I will wholeheartedly get my purse out to pay my half when the time comes, no hesitation. That said if I went on a first date and the guy actually did let me pay half it would be a negative for me.
> 
> ...


so you knew he was going to pay? poor sod.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> so you knew he was going to pay? poor sod.


No! I had no idea, he sorted it out with the staff on the phone when he booked it lol. I had no idea till he was getting up from the table and putting his coat on and I'm thinking wait but we haven't paid yet?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a classy guy, I pay for everything on the date, even the sex.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm a classy guy, I pay for everything on the date, even the sex.


LMAO ......


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Had a lass come out to the car on a second date with no purse, sent her back fuukin in for it!

Not bringing any money? Wtf is all that about!

Still got BD


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

never had it with the missus, we just take it in turns, first date i always offer to pay tho, if she says ill get it don't be daft, we split it... if you have to keep score in a relationship its not quite right, whatever happens naturally...


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i feel sorry for women they spend all there money on haircuits, clothes,jewelry, make up, tanning beds, shoes and teddy bears to look nice poor things no wonder they cant afford to pay for a night out i mean some of them are so skint you have to take them shopping as well and feed them .... tough life xxx


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I always pay.

A few crushed up valium in a Malibu and coke hardly breaks the bank does it.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> I always pay.
> 
> A few crushed up valium in a Malibu and coke hardly breaks the bank does it.


  i havent found a good valium source yet ....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

toxyuk said:


> i havent found a good valium source yet ....


are you joking? The net is fu**ing flooded with it!!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

If I'm on a date and I had to pay for everything I won't be seeing her again


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> I allways pay..


shock!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> shock!


and why is that?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I'd insist on paying if I was on a date with you (you wish etc) it's not a sign of weakness letting a man pay so don't worry. Women do deserve some privileges without feeling guilty about it.


lol...awww gary too kind.

It's not some feminist decision!! I just feel,really awkward if I don't put something towards I don't see it as a weakness and if he insisted then fine.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2004mark said:


> None of this front door back door nonsense, can't be handling any ball slappage going on... it's where I draw the line.


so you wouldn't dp a bird in the same hole? The underside if you rocker rubbing up and down on eachother as you both plunge some birds Clunge? It's not that bad if you try not to think about it lmao


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never been afraid to tell a woman its her round but I would pay for the meal before hand.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> and why is that?


I had u down for the split type


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a 50/50 girl or I'd alternate paying, just the same as I do with other friends.

That girl was weird though, she was completely fake with self-esteem and alcohol issues. I'm sure she went home and cried herself to sleep nursing a bottle of something after screwing up yet another date.

My cousin worked on the show so I do know a little of what goes on with filming, staffing etc. I like the show so getting little snippets of gossip is an extra bonus.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I had u down for the split type


Why would anyone split a meal for 2 lol I don't know weather I'm missing a principal from it or something but i wouldn't take someone out if I couldn't afford to pay for it..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Why would anyone split a meal for 2 lol I don't know weather I'm missing a principal from it or something but i wouldn't take someone out if I couldn't afford to pay for it..


Me and you tomorrow night :wink:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Me and you tomorrow night :wink:


Something tells me I would end up paying for it one way or another :scared:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Something tells me I would end up paying for it one way or another :scared:


Why does everyone automatically assume I'm going to interfear with them???


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Why does everyone automatically assume I'm going to interfear with them???


theres no smoke without fire mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> theres no smoke without fire mate


yeaaaaaaaaaaah :devil2:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

generosity is a lovely quality, very attractive


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> generosity is a lovely quality, very attractive


I think your showing your hand there


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Only time my fella pays Is for my birthday and valentines day. Every other time we go halves


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> are you joking? The net is fu**ing flooded with it!!


yeah i know but its bunk.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> lol...awww gary too kind.
> 
> It's not some feminist decision!! I just feel,really awkward if I don't put something towards I don't see it as a weakness and if he insisted then fine.


lols 10p bill came to 100 quid hehe


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> so you wouldn't dp a bird in the same hole? The underside if you rocker rubbing up and down on eachother as you both plunge some birds Clunge? It's not that bad if you try not to think about it lmao


Would never say never... But would have to be Jenson Button or Brad Pitt lol

You seen the vid on efukt where two guys are under one girl while she's getting pissed on by another guy... The look on their face as they try to get up covered in pish is priceless lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> lols 10p bill came to 100 quid hehe


100 quid bill I'd be happy to throw in a few coppers


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> I've never been afraid to tell a woman its her round


so im assuming your single as well?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Would never say never... But would have to be Jenson Button or Brad Pitt lol
> 
> You seen the vid on efukt where two guys are under one girl while she's getting pissed on by another guy... The look on their face as they try to get up covered in pish is priceless lol


seriously??? U just get worse...

taking it all back!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2004mark said:


> legit teva and activis is all I ever come across mate.
> 
> None of this front door back door nonsense, can't be handling any ball slappage going on... it's where I draw the line.


so you wouldn't dp a bird in the same hole? The underside if you rocker rubbing up and down on eachother as you both plunge some birds Clunge? It's not that bad if you try not to think about it lmao


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> so you wouldn't dp a bird in the same hole? The underside if you rocker rubbing up and down on eachother as you both plunge some birds Clunge? It's not that bad if you try not to think about it lmao


No, maybe I am too traditional for this shite. My woman, nobody touches, right hand otherwise.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Rebecca ain't never paid for nothin.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Prostitutes are cheaper

And you always get sex


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

no man should have to pay for a woman thats not his and she aint yours at the first date so hell no , there are some women you should pay for at the first date but they prefer to say indoors .. its a whole different story once she is yours or you really really really like her .


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

The one who ask for the date should pay. Though, it doesn't happen


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

if you want to zip her, than you pay.
overall, it's quite often much cheaper to visit a prostitute. at least you know you will shag.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I don't trust a girl if she doesn't get a round in, may just be me.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't even discuss it on the date. I would pay whilst she goes to loo. Later in relationship it's taking turns. Don't think it matters who pays as long as we have a good time.

When we go out from work we split the bill and I often end up paying £10 more on average of what I actually had.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

toxyuk said:


> so im assuming your single as well?


lol, nope but my missis is cunning. When it's her round she gives me the money and sends me to the bar :huh:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> lol, nope but my missis is cunning. When it's her round she gives me the money and sends me to the bar :huh:


and they break down and call you inconsiderate if you bring it up lols  and no sex till you admit your wrong hehe


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I will pay if I offer to take a girl out for dinner ,but if she doesn't offer to go halves which I will refuse , I won't bother with her again,because to me she is worse than a whore because with a whore you always get sex,to me the fact she offered suggests she has a good character .,It's a red flag,just like farting in my presence unless she has a severe case of food poisoning or using their mobile at dinner or in bed.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

You should always pay for everything when you invite someone. You should not date anyone who drinks hard liquor on a date (small aperitif excluded) or more than one beer / glass of wine.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> You should always pay for everything when you invite someone. You should not date anyone who drinks *hard liquor* on a date (small aperitif excluded) or more than one beer / glass of wine.


The most loathsome of Americanisms. And it's you who should not date somebody who drinks hard liquor or more than one glass of wine or beer because that fits with your views, expectations and attitude, which is not representative of everybody else as your inclusive statement suggests.

Love First Dates though will have to watch this one on Catch Up, bird sounds like an absolute wench!

Anyway, girls should offer, men should pay with no exceptions! Even if it's a bad date just settle the bill and move on. Blind dates aren't the norm so you should really vet the people you ask out and a bad date will usually just boil down to bad luck! But you shouldn't go over the top either, that young lad, I think he was from Manchester, bringing flowers and ordering a bottle of Champagne and he was a white van man or something! Tit!!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

if i pay i expect sex

if she pays I expect sex

@Skye666


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

It should be 50/50 on a first date, i dont feel comfortable with a guy paying for anything, as i dont know him and id rather pay my own way.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

If they insist why not, if they don't, I was happy to pay.

Depends how well the date goes though :whistling:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Drogon said:


> If I ask them to go for dinner I would pay.
> 
> But when we go for drinks, I always buy the first, offer the second (this is when they then offer to buy it, if they have a brain), depending on if I like her or not, I will insist to get the second also but tell her the third round is hers!
> 
> ...


Craig David...?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Craig David...?


but better looking


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> If they insist why not, if they don't, I was happy to pay.
> 
> Depends how well the date goes though :whistling:


cos if they insist it makes me feel uncomfortable, on a first date ur nothing more than just people who sort of know each other. Maybe if u go out a few times then its ok if a guy *really* wants to pay


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

On a first date i would say the man pays... once in a relationship/marriage i say you take turns. or at least the woman treats the man on occasion

Personally i pay for dinner most nights when the wife and i go out but she pays for other things so it works out and we never stress over money or who pays this or that.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> cos if they insist it makes me feel uncomfortable, on a first date ur nothing more than just people who sort of know each other. Maybe if u go out a few times then its ok if a guy *really* wants to pay


Then you need to insist more, or say you'll pay next time :thumb


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Then you need to insist more, or say you'll pay next time :thumb


i always insist i pay my share! im good like that!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> i always insist i pay my share! im good like that!


If only you were all so gracious.

Some women can be pretentious, rude and expect a man to do it. I'm all for being a gentleman, but I won't have the piss taken out of me.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> If only you were all so gracious.


ur looking in the wrong place then!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> ur looking in the wrong place then!


I was. Didn't make that mistake too often though :thumb:


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I was. Didn't make that mistake too often though :thumb:


u must be a quick learner then lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

melanieuk said:


> u must be a quick learner then lol


More a good judge of character...... I think! My teachers at school would disagree with your last post ha ha


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

im a tight bastard so shed of got told to fk right off.

normally first dates are to places like whetherspoons or doing an activity, but i have had this very same scenario happen to me. Took her to an italian restaurant i knew as i was happy with the prices i ordered a strong bow she ordered a wine, date was going terribly she decided to make it her mission to get off her face rather than speak to me i think. (i am a normal person this was a one off)

got to the end my meal was 11 quid hers was 13 quid my drinks cost 7 quid hers cost 45 quid. i took 20 quid out of my pocket and put it on the bill. Was a minute of awkward silence before she told me "the bills actually 78" i said "yep and my portion comes to 18 so iv paid 20 which includes a tip" "are you not gonna offer to pay ?"

"im not paying 78 pound for a meal two drinks and a shocking date"

we ended up paying half each in the end as couldnt be arsed to argue anymore. Even on a crap date if they dont take the piss ill pay but im not a walking wallet.

luckily im in a happy relationship now so its all on a joint card


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> if i pay i expect sex
> 
> if she pays I expect sex
> 
> @Skye666


which is why we did a runner and none of us paid and we didn't have sex


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

aseeby19 said:


> no man should have to pay for a woman thats not his and she aint yours at the first date so hell no , there are some women you should pay for at the first date but they prefer to say indoors .. its a whole different story once she is yours or you really really really like her .


so 3 REALLYS ......but what if u really really really reeeeeeally like her ...drinks too?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benji666 said:


> I will pay if I offer to take a girl out for dinner ,but if she doesn't offer to go halves which I will refuse , I won't bother with her again,because to me she is worse than a whore because with a whore you always get sex,to me the fact she offered suggests she has a good character .,It's a red flag,just like farting in my presence unless she has a severe case of food poisoning or using their mobile at dinner or in bed.


worse than whore if she don't pay half??? Don't get it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> im a tight bastard so shed of got told to fk right off.
> 
> normally first dates are to places like whetherspoons or doing an activity, but i have had this very same scenario happen to me. Took her to an italian restaurant i knew as i was happy with the prices i ordered a strong bow she ordered a wine, date was going terribly she decided to make it her mission to get off her face rather than speak to me i think. (i am a normal person this was a one off)
> 
> ...


why did u sit through a crap date???

Id never do meals on a first date for that reason would be awful sitting there thinking ...this is crap whilst munching through the meal...arghhhh


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> so 3 REALLYS ......but what if u really really really reeeeeeally like her ...drinks too?


Oh go on then......but only cos I'm feeling generous


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

gycraig said:


> "im not paying 78 pound for a meal two drinks and a shocking date"


100% the reason why you never go for a meal on a first date unless it's someone you already know and feel fairly confident about.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh go on then......but only cos I'm feeling generous


And if we get on second date...shoes?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> 100% the reason why you never go for a meal on a first date unless it's someone you already know and feel fairly confident about.


yep...and with 'just a drink' if it's crap u can get the hell out of there :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> And if we get on second date...shoes?


Don't mind if I do...... Do you know my size though?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> why did u sit through a crap date???
> 
> Id never do meals on a first date for that reason would be awful sitting there thinking ...this is crap whilst munching through the meal...arghhhh


idea was cheap meal then into the clubs across the road to party then hopefully convince her to come out, had already met her smashed out my face and was convinced she was lovely.

i say it was a s**t date i found it absolutely hilarious but it was obvious it wasnt going to go anywhere


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Don't mind if I do...... Do you know my size though?


no chuck...but I'm a 4


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> idea was cheap meal then into the clubs across the road to party then hopefully convince her to come out, had already met her smashed out my face and was convinced she was lovely.
> 
> i say it was a s**t date i found it absolutely hilarious but it was obvious it wasnt going to go anywhere


so really ..u thought cheap meal, club, she will get drunk then sex?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> no chuck...but I'm a 4


Touché !!

Jimmy Choo ok?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I have always paid. My wife has not had to pay and I would not expect her to pay a penny!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> so really ..u thought cheap meal, club, she will get drunk then sex?


Basically that was my plan for how the night would go yes. We had been texting etc and it was definitely on the cards but then when we met again it just didnt click at all.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

id always pay on a date in england other wise chances are slim getting layed ? but if had a relationship id get it back off her the bitch!  but there usually more crafty than me so i end up worst off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Touché !!
> 
> Jimmy Choo ok?


hmmm not a massive fan of designer


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> hmmm not a massive fan of designer


Fine by me.........Shoe Zone it is :thumb


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I usually ask the girl out, so I'd generally be expecting to pay the first date, but many times a girl has offered to half it, and also - a few times they have offered to pay the entire bill. Says alot about a girls character when she does that.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Id rather just skip all that, pay for sex, works out cheaper than a missus, but with the best parts


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> *I usually ask the girl out, *so I'd generally be expecting to pay the first date, but many times a girl has offered to half it, and also - a few times they have offered to pay the entire bill. Says alot about a girls character when she does that.


 I thought girls were throwing themselves at you?

Would you pay for your fat flatmate?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> I thought girls were throwing themselves at you?
> 
> Would you pay for your fat flatmate?


 I've literally never said that, you guys love putting words in my mouth


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I wouldn't want to date a girl that expected me to pay. I would on the other hand offer to pay and expect the same in return. It's a two way street, not a one way road to my hard earned cash.......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I've literally never said that, you guys love putting words in my mouth


 I never said you "literally" did.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I've literally never said that, you guys love putting you're cocks in my mouth


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> When she offered did you accept or insist on paying?


 The last time it happened was a few months ago with this 19 year old thick white broad I met on Tinder, who loved black guys [only], We went for a meal and cocktail drinks, and I think the bill came to like £40. I offered to pay, and then she said 'no I'll pay, don't worry'. I again said no, and we agreed to split it, I told her I was surprised that she offered, and she said she was used to paying for guys all the time [remember, she only dates black dudes], I have a feeling the 'brothas' she dated were going against what would be considered traditional gentleman behaviour. But, she also seemed very insecure, and she also said guys don't approach her that much IRL. She said I made her nervous, and I kept rubbing/holding her sweating hands having banter with her about it.

Another story from a few years ago - when I was jobless and got kicked out of uni, another girl I dated [who also only liked black guys] used to pick me up in her ride and drive me wherever I please, 30 miles+ there/return on a weekly/fortnight basis, she would pay for my meals/shopping and would treat me pretty damn good [but she gave me chlamydia lol].

Without sounding like a self hating/racist person, I just have a funny feeling that 'brothas' sometimes do these chicks wrong, or perhaps are more demanding of certain things from them, and they become accustomed to that behaviour. Althought, I've had other girls WITHOUT jungle fever make the same offer of paying, all these girls always shared a similar trait - they seemed to have this insecure/damaged emotionally broken vibe about them.

It's hard to explain, but I'm sure there are people out there who will know what I'm talking about.

Cliffs - Nah, I'd prefer to split than her pay the whole bill.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> really bro? really, this is some year 7 banter


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> I never said you "literally" did.


 f**k off


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> The last time it happened was a few months ago with this 19 year old thick white broad I met on Tinder, who loved black guys [only], We went for a meal and cocktail drinks, and I think the bill came to like £40. I offered to pay, and then she said 'no I'll pay, don't worry'. *I again said no, and we agreed to split it, I told her I was surprised that she offered, and she said she was used to paying for guys all the time [remember, she only dates black dudes], I have a feeling the 'brothas' she dated were going against what would be considered traditional gentleman behaviour.* But, she also seemed very insecure, and she also said guys don't approach her that much IRL. She said I made her nervous, and I kept rubbing/holding her sweating hands having banter with her about it.
> 
> Another story from a few years ago - when I was jobless and got kicked out of uni, another girl I dated [who also only liked black guys] used to pick me up in her ride and drive me wherever I please, 30 miles+ there/return on a weekly/fortnight basis, she would pay for my meals/shopping and would treat me pretty damn good [but she gave me chlamydia lol].
> 
> ...


 Yes, because all blacks are like that. 

Mate, pull the other one, you come across as a bit of a bigot with that post.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> f**k off


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

7 yo banter.. I feel like I'm talking to a 7 yo..

you and dem brothas doin dem white girls wrong yo.. Fml


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yes, because all blacks are like that.
> 
> Mate, pull the other one, you come across as a bit of a bigot with that post.


 f**k off


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> f**k off


 awww didums.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> IDntEvenLiftCuz said:
> 
> 
> > The last time it happened was a few months ago with this 19 year old thick white broad I met on Tinder, who loved black guys [only], We went for a meal and cocktail drinks, and I think the bill came to like £40. I offered to pay, and then she said 'no I'll pay, don't worry'. *I again said no, and we agreed to split it, I told her I was surprised that she offered, and she said she was used to paying for guys all the time [remember, she only dates black dudes], I have a feeling the 'brothas' she dated were going against what would be considered traditional gentleman behaviour.* But, she also seemed very insecure, and she also said guys don't approach her that much IRL. She said I made her nervous, and I kept rubbing/holding her sweating hands having banter with her about it.
> ...


If he don't tell anyone no one will know.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

babyarm said:


> If he don't tell anyone no one will know.


 hes not black


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> 7 yo banter.. I feel like I'm talking to a 7 yo..
> 
> you and dem brothas doin dem white girls wrong yo.. Fml


 lol, that's standard colloquial lexis mate. The fact that you're trying to dress up my post in some fake 'gangster' image to try attach negative connotations to my name [herp derp - he's black and said brotha's] is pretty pathetic.

Go fist yourself you mundane c**t.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol, that's standard colloquial lexis mate. The fact that you're trying to dress up my post in some fake 'gangster' image to try attach negative connotations to my name [oh herp derp he's black and said brotha's] is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Go fist yourself you mundane c**t.


 You will get in trouble if you're not careful.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> > If he don't tell anyone no one will know.
> ...


It's the brag that gets me


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

babyarm said:


> It's the brag that gets me


 How am I bragging?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Bad form anyone exploiting that


 Eh, I have more class than that, but yeah, these chicks are a certain way for a reason. They do make the best girls to date though in non-serious relationships.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Eh, I have more class than that, but yeah, *these chicks are a certain way for a reason*. They do make the best girls to date though in non-serious relationships.


 What reason would that be?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> > It's the brag that gets me
> ...


If you can't see your own posts then well.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

babyarm said:


> If you can't see your own posts then well.


 Not bragging, just being 100% honest and talking on a situation. If it comes off as 'bragging' it was unintentional and I apologise, but I'm not the bragging type, think what you want anyway.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > What reason would that be?
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Not going to go into that, you shoud get the general gist from my previous post.


 I just wanted you to write it down again for evidential purposes.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Not really, you've admitted freeloading off a vulnerable person. We prob just have very different standards of class


 Hmmm I guess, somewhat, but I returned the favour in ways that I could. I'd cook meals for her when she came round, roll up a joint, spend time / pay when I can. I just simply did not have the funds at the time, they were rough days. I did not demand her to pay for my expenses, she would just always offer. And I'd return the favour in anyway I could.

She also had a boyfriend at the time we were dating, so perhaps she was getting money from him, I dunno lol

Edit - And before you guys ask/have a go at me asking how I afforded weed with no job, my sisters boyfriend used to always sort me out


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Hmmm I guess, somewhat, but I returned the favour in ways that I could. I'd cook meals for her when she came round, roll up a joint, spend time / pay when I can. I just simply did not have the funds at the time, they were rough days. I did not demand her to pay for my expenses, she would just always offer. And I'd return the favour in anyway I could.
> 
> She also had a boyfriend at the time we were dating, so perhaps she was getting money from him, I dunno lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, money for joints tho


 lmao I JUST added that edit in my post before you made that post, knew someone would comment on that. I'm not some low life who depends on drugs to get through the day, my sisters boyfriend smoked weed EVERYDAY at one point and would sort me out often as he owed me alot of money at the time.

Jeez, not painting the best picture of myself or my asssociates :huh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Hmmm I guess, somewhat, but I returned the favour in ways that I could. I'd cook meals for her when she came round, roll up a joint, spend time / pay when I can. I just simply did not have the funds at the time, they were rough days. I did not demand her to pay for my expenses, she would just always offer. And I'd return the favour in anyway I could.
> 
> She also had a boyfriend at the time we were dating, so perhaps she was getting money from him, I dunno lol
> 
> Edit - And before you guys ask/have a go at me asking how I afforded weed with no job, *my sisters boyfriend used to always sort me out in exchange for blowjobs*


 fixed


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> generosity is a lovely quality, very attractive


 Yes it is, lend me 50 quid luv.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I buy the drugs..she buy drinks


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> I need a cock to suck


 Fixed


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> > It's the brag that gets me
> ...


You can't... We seen what you look like


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol, that's standard colloquial lexis mate. The fact that you're trying to dress up my post in some fake 'gangster' image to try attach negative connotations to my name [herp derp - he's black and said brotha's] is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Go fist yourself you mundane c**t.


 You are doing it yourself brotha na mean bled.. You are trying to sound like a plastic American knob jocky.. And failing! Get a grip pal you sound like a right n0b


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

men should pay

end of

shouldn't even be a topic on here it's such a no brainer


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lmao I JUST added that edit in my post before you made that post, knew someone would comment on that. *I'm not some low life who depends on drugs to get through the day, my sisters boyfriend smoked weed EVERYDAY *at one point and would sort me out often as he owed me alot of money at the time.
> 
> Jeez, not painting the best picture of myself or my asssociates :huh:


 So your sisters boyfriend was a lowlife?

Black by any chance was he?

You are trying to hard now with the subliminal racism, its getting a bit obvious, dont overdo it the mods on here are very sensitive to any racism, or what they perceive to be racism.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You can't... We seen what you look like


 Plz let me see what you looked like in your first year training natural


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> So your sisters boyfriend was a lowlife?
> 
> Black by any chance was he?
> 
> You are trying to hard now with the subliminal racism, its getting a bit obvious, dont overdo it the mods on here are very sensitive to any racism, or what they perceive to be racism.


 Yes lolife, no not black


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > You can't... We seen what you look like


 Plz let me see what you looked like in your first year training natural

Natty until 27 training 12 years hahaha

Anytime looser

I give you something ....

You are a entreterining clown


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You can't... We seen what you look like


 no we haven't, that was a random pic he found on the web, he cant post another pic because he cant find any others that match the first one he posted.

Hes white.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Yes lolife, no not black


 Why would you lend a lowlife a lot of money?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It's a two way street, not a one way road to my hard earned cash......


 lol have you ever met a woman?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> You are doing it yourself brotha na mean bled.. You are trying to sound like a plastic American knob jocky.. And failing! Get a grip pal you sound like a right n0b


 Brotha's is a universal urban slang term, not restricted to Americans.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Plz let me see what you looked like in your first year training natural
> 
> Natty until 27 training 12 years hahaha
> 
> ...


 Post pics in your first year and your lifting stats

you squat 50kg on gear so were you struggling to squat the bar in your first year? :whistling:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't see your own posts then well.
> ...


You might just need to chill for a bit


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> Why would you lend a lowlife a lot of money?


 It's a difficult situation, not going into it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Plz let me see what you looked like in your first year training natural
> ...


No selfys back in 90s

We use to train back then

Still waiting for yours sexy thing


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

babyarm said:


> You might just need to chill for a bit


 Bored of constantly having to defend myself on here, literally can't post without someone editing/twisting my posts or just trying to straight up flame me :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Im pissed at the moment and cant think of a believable story.


 fixed

and dont you mean "it was a difficult situation" bearing in mind it was years ago?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Brotha's is a universal urban slang term, not restricted to Americans.


 It may not be restricted obviously but it's not used often here let's be honest..

i tried to get past your posts and get to like you but you keep spewing this kind of stuff letting us know what a knob you are.. Anyway this is the last you will hear from me I will let banzi destroy your time here..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Bored of constantly having to defend myself on here, literally can't post without someone editing/twisting my posts or just trying to straight up flame me :lol:


 dont slam the door on your way out.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> no we haven't, that was a random pic he found on the web, he cant post another pic because he cant find any others that match the first one he posted.
> 
> Hes white.


 Pm'd FelonE when i first joined here to prove I was real, ask him if u doubt.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> sent felone a photo I stole from FB.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> It may not be restricted obviously but it's not used often here let's be honest..
> 
> i tried to get past your posts and get to like you but you keep spewing this kind of stuff letting us know what a knob you are.. Anyway this is the last you will hear from me I will let banzi destroy your time here..


 Okay Mr Oxford dictionary

I don't attack any of you guys, anytime we get into arguments it'll be me retaliating, not instigating.

Banzi is a bore, keep that w**ker to yourself you bunch of ****.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Okay Mr Oxford dictionary
> 
> I don't attack any of you guys, anytime we get into arguments it'll be me retaliating, not instigating.
> 
> Banzi is a bore, keep that w**ker to yourself you bunch of ****.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

He told me what to post and users in the thread told me what to write on paper, i did both and from then on everyone knew i was telling the truth


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> He told me what to post and users in the thread told me what to write on paper, i did both and from then on everyone knew i was telling the truth


 Not everyone.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> The last time it happened was a few months ago with this 19 year old thick white broad I met on Tinder, who loved black guys [only], We went for a meal and cocktail drinks, and I think the bill came to like £40. I offered to pay, and then she said 'no I'll pay, don't worry'. I again said no, and we agreed to split it, I told her I was surprised that she offered, and she said she was used to paying for guys all the time [remember, she only dates black dudes], I have a feeling the 'brothas' she dated were going against what would be considered traditional gentleman behaviour. But, she also seemed very insecure, and she also said guys don't approach her that much IRL. She said I made her nervous, and I kept rubbing/holding her sweating hands having banter with her about it.
> 
> Another story from a few years ago - when I was jobless and got kicked out of uni, another girl I dated [who also only liked black guys] used to pick me up in her ride and drive me wherever I please, 30 miles+ there/return on a weekly/fortnight basis, she would pay for my meals/shopping and would treat me pretty damn good [but she gave me chlamydia lol].
> 
> ...


 The black guys I associate with are pretty tight too. Don't think all black guys are tight just the 'Brotha' types you refer to, definitely in their culture. They can't drink anyway.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> lol have you ever met a woman?


 No, I don't think I have. What is a Woo-man??? Please help me workinprogress1......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

U lot leave the damn lad alone!!! He's young give him a break he's done no one harm in this thread and got a hammering back off meanies :gun_bandana:

and for the record MOST black guys ARE. Like that I can vouch ...obviously we never say all...but he said 2 girls had dated them before so out of those 2 it wouldn't surprise me if they both had the same experience I don't think he was saying ALL ...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U lot leave the damn lad alone!!! He's young give him a break he's done no one harm in this thread and got a hammering back off meanies :gun_bandana:
> 
> and for the record MOST black guys ARE. Like that I can vouch ...obviously we never say all...but he said 2 girls had dated them before so out of those 2 it wouldn't surprise me if they both had the same experience I don't think he was saying ALL ...


Shurrup granite knickers!

It takes 2 to troll haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Shurrup granite knickers!
> 
> It takes 2 to troll haha


 Shut it skinny DaveDave


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> No, I don't think I have. What is a Woo-man??? Please help me workinprogress1......


 when your "hard earned cash" starts to inexplicably decrease rapidly you'll know you've met one :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> when your "hard earned cash" starts to inexplicably decrease rapidly you'll know you've met one :thumb


 Women might only want to use you for money but like I said already, that is the kind of woman I would like to avoid........ :tongue:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Women might only want to use you for money but like I said already, that is the kind of woman I would like to avoid........ :tongue:


 well then the jokes on them, i'm completely skint


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

I usually pay for everything on dates. It does get annoying when they order so much crap sometimes tbh. A girl I dated before use to always get the most expensive things on the menu and never finish it and then whenever we went to a store/gift shop/coffee place, she pretends to pull out her card and looks at me before paying for it.. and I'm just like right...I'll get that for u... :mellow: This was a girl from a while back though.

The new girl I'm "kinda" dating: She doesn't make much cash and as a college student, it's hard enough to pay for things currently. So I do my best when I go out with her. She gets I don't make much, but I'm still the man in this situation, so I feel like I HAVE to pay for stuff 100% of the time. Whether it's a meal, tickets, club dancing, drinks ect...She works 2 jobs and like so much hours a day and always says she is tired, so I feel sorry for her a lot. I do what I can. I'll post more details in my own thread coming up for feedback


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mmichael said:


> I usually pay for everything on dates. It does get annoying when they order so much crap sometimes tbh.
> 
> I'm in a weird situation right now with a woman I met recently. Shes a LOT older than me, I like her a lot. She looks good (looks half her age tbh), great personality, but shes just old and I'm pretty young and this factor is giving me a HUGE issue with being with her and in public. I don't mind walking around with a older woman and spending time with her, but she feels it's wrong, yet we still talk everyday and spending time together in her house. Not sure what to do right now, I tried to tell her my feelings, but she says don't get hopes up and lets see what happens. Like nothing CAN or will happen.
> 
> She doesn't make much cash and as a college student, it's hard enough to pay for things currently. So I do my best when I go out with her. She gets I don't make much, so I feel like I HAVE to pay for stuff 100% of the time. Whether it's a meal, tickets, club dancing, drinks ect...


 Pretty obvious she's using you for sex. Let her teach you a few things and go with the flow, there's no future in it mate, from what you've said she won't even be seen with you in public.

What is the age gap, out of interest?


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Pretty obvious she's using you for sex. Let her teach you a few things and go with the flow, there's no future in it mate, from what you've said she won't even be seen with you in public.
> 
> What is the age gap, out of interest?


 I'll make a thread on the entire story in 5 minutes, hold on. Need some feedback anyways


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Pretty obvious she's using you for sex. Let her teach you a few things and go with the flow, there's no future in it mate, from what you've said she won't even be seen with you in public.
> 
> What is the age gap, out of interest?


 I'll make a thread on the entire story in 5 minutes, hold on. Need some feedback anyways


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mmichael said:


> I'll make a thread on the entire story in 5 minutes, hold on. Need some feedback anyways


 Just tell me this is not your Aunty??


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mmichael said:


> I usually pay for everything on dates. It does get annoying when they order so much crap sometimes tbh. A girl I dated before use to always get the most expensive things on the menu and never finish it and then whenever we went to a store/gift shop/coffee place, she pretends to pull out her card and looks at me before paying for it.. and I'm just like right...I'll get that for u... :mellow: This was a girl from a while back though.
> 
> The new girl I'm "kinda" dating: She doesn't make much cash and as a college student, it's hard enough to pay for things currently. So I do my best when I go out with her. She gets I don't make much, but I'm still the man in this situation, so I feel like I HAVE to pay for stuff 100% of the time. Whether it's a meal, tickets, club dancing, drinks ect...She works 2 jobs and like so much hours a day and always says she is tired, so I feel sorry for her a lot. I do what I can. I'll post more details in my own thread coming up for feedback


Haha don't get your hopes up, just your wallet out!


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> If your dating then the guy always pays. I wouldnt dare even think about asking a girl to pay or even split the bill, wasnt brought up that way.
> 
> Long term relationship then thats a little different. Me and my partner live together so we take it in turns to pay (although its mostly me)


 your mum and dad are rich though that doesn't count


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Why all this inequality of men paying? Even if it is the first date? What age are we living in.. Why can't women be equal? For two strangers meeting, men, you're suckers if you date a girl every night. Girls, if your dating men every night and getting free meals then the men deserve to be financially tapped. Also, for those saying they expect the other to insist but not accept, then why even bother hoping for an empty offer you'll refuse? All this is so backwards and old fashioned.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Well if it's the first date the person who asked the other person out should really expect to pay. However, the other person should offer to split the bill. Still, the person who asked for the date should insist on paying this time IMO. From then on it should be split or take it in turns paying for the date.


 Bang on in my eyes :thumb


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Well if it's the first date the person who asked the other person out should really expect to pay. However, the other person should offer to split the bill. Still, the person who asked for the date should insist on paying this time IMO. From then on it should be split or take it in turns paying for the date.


 i agree


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Always paid 50/50 on dates, never had any objection from anyone

Edit: If you're in a relationship and taking turns at paying, it's basically still 50/50...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I always pay for everything and have always done the same. Easy enough to spot free-riders (they would get "The Treatment"  )!!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> Well if it's the first date the person who asked the other person out should really expect to pay. However, the other person should offer to split the bill. Still, the person who asked for the date should insist on paying this time IMO. From then on it should be split or take it in turns paying for the date.


 Why? I phoned up a mate last week and asked him if he fancied going with me to see the new star wars film. It never crossed my mind, or his I'm sure, that I would pay. Why should a date be different from a platonic social outing?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think back the day and I mean before my time! The men were very different in their thinking they would ask a girl out and pay because that's what they wanted to do their was no consciousness ( if that's the right word) about it ....even when I dated in the 80s it was just a guy taking u out no one thought into it other than that....today is a whole different story the thinking in women and men has changed and it's left y'all with this crap!!! When u go on a date u don't know the person ..u wouldn't ask a stranger to buy u a drink or food so to me it's the same I want to go halves .


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Nah I dont't make her pay... I can usually afford to pay for the double cheeseburger and strawberry milkshake anyway...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

D_MMA said:


> Nah I dont't make her pay... I can usually afford to pay for the double cheeseburger and strawberry milkshake anyway...


 Poor quality date :nono:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Poor quality date :nono:


 Hahaha it was a joke... If me &the Mrs get chance for a 'date night' it usually involves an Italian, plenty Prosecco (Her) and a chocolate fudge cake!

And yeah I pay... but doesn't really count as paying for her when we been together so long.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

D_MMA said:


> Hahaha it was a joke... If me &the Mrs get chance for a 'date night' it usually involves an Italian, plenty Prosecco (Her) and a chocolate fudge cake!
> 
> And yeah I pay... but doesn't really count as paying for her when we been together so long.


 Arrr this is better ...if she likes Italian that is....I can't stand it all the creamy pasta yak


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I always pay and have no problem with paying when me and my wife go out.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Women want equality

So start fu**ing paying your way

We been doing so until now lol


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Why? I phoned up a mate last week and asked him if he fancied going with me to see the new star wars film. It never crossed my mind, or his I'm sure, that I would pay. Why should a date be different from a platonic social outing?


 Totally this.

In fact, in this scenario, there may even be more chance one pays for another knowing each others financial situation! Two strangers meet and unless you're prostitutes, why start paying / accepting you're not going to pay.

Some women take advantage of stupid men and get every night of the week paid for. Ive love to come back as a woman next life


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

i tip black cab drivers, delivery men and the barber, nothing to do with the quality of service, just the way i was brought up

might be a bit old fashioned but back in he day, where i come from anyway it was proper frowned upon if you wasn't a tipper, didn't speak very well of you as a person, so i tip naturally, for me, not them, just the way i was brought up, and how it reflects on me not the quality of service

i've always paid for the drinks, meal on a first date, it's just the done thing, nothing to do with womens rights and equal oppourtunites and all that bollox, yes if a woman hits you now you can smash her through a window if you like, we've all seen the videos on youtube, i'm sure that's what the suffragettes were aiming for

if you've ever watched first dates, i watch that with my missus and she is a proper modern day professional equal rights girl and all that jazz but when we're watching it and the muppet starts to calculate what they have to pay each even she cringes

if you're that insecure that you think you're being taken for a ride you shouldnt be on the date in the first place

it might be a bit old fashioned but all the equal rights in the world arnt going to take away from the thousands of years of hunter gather instincts that men have to be the provider

lol at the fcukin modern day [email protected] asking a bird out for dinner then getting their phone out at the end to work out who's paying what lol!!!!

smooth, real smooth

man the fcuk up and pay the bill you melts!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never wanted a man to pay for me on a date (or night out with male friends).

To me, it would feel like they are paying for my time and I'm not happy to be bought. I don't want to feel beholden to anyone.

Even if I go out with my brother, who earns 12x what I do, he will usually try to pay for things for me but I always refuse (whereas my sister takes what she can get).



workinprogress1 said:


> if you've ever watched first dates, i watch that with my missus and she is a proper modern day professional equal rights girl and all that jazz but when we're watching it and the muppet starts to calculate what they have to pay each even she cringes


 But I think that can often be an uncomfortable moment when doing it with friends too, however, I do still insist on only paying for what I've had.

I really detest when people I'm with say about just splitting it equally across the diners.

Why? I didn't have three courses, the side dishes, the most expensive cut of meat and the alcoholic drinks so I'm sure as hell not subsidising their indulgence.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

musio said:


> Ian_Montrose said:
> 
> 
> > Why? I phoned up a mate last week and asked him if he fancied going with me to see the new star wars film. It never crossed my mind, or his I'm sure, that I would pay. Why should a date be different from a platonic social outing?
> ...


Open the legs and everything it's free


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ive always offered to pay on 1st date and never had anyone insisting to go halves


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> But as you said in these times things have changed the amount of women asking you to buy em a drink is ridiculous maybe I need to change my venue the rare occasion I go out


 Take ya mrs with ya that should stop them


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Ive always offered to pay on 1st date and never had anyone insisting to go halves


 Wow ....I find that shocking!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a bit of a mug when its come to this and pay for most of the things when we are out, normally if the cheeky little cnut pays for a round of drinks or something small every now and again I think its ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> It dosent especially in ponte Carlo


 Really? So they just still come up to U when ur with someone and want a drink...them girls got some neck lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ellisrimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Ive always offered to pay on 1st date and never had anyone insisting to go halves
> ...


X2

Tbh I've never been on a date where the girl hasn't at least offered!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> X2
> 
> Tbh I've never been on a date where the girl hasn't at least offered!!


 He's not making very good choices is he


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Galaxy said:
> 
> 
> > X2
> ...


No, no hes not.

Not a good a catch as he thinks maybe


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha indeed they do guess you never ventured to castleford on pontefract more neck than a giraffe


 Nope...dosnt sound like I would want to,either


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> your mum and dad are rich though that doesn't count


 My parents financial backgrounds have nothing to do with it. Its about your own morals. Ive never been given anything on a plate apart from my first car which was a £500 peugeot 106 at the age of 17 lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> i tip black cab drivers, delivery men and the barber, nothing to do with the quality of service, just the way i was brought up
> 
> might be a bit old fashioned but back in he day, where i come from anyway it was proper frowned upon if you wasn't a tipper, didn't speak very well of you as a person, so i tip naturally, for me, not them, just the way i was brought up, and how it reflects on me not the quality of service
> 
> ...


 couldnt agree more


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

I think a women should expect to contribute on a first date. If I offer to pay the bill would depend on a few things

1. If I got on with them and liked them as a person

2. What I thought their financial situation was compared to mine

3. Whether I think it is likely to go anywhere.

TBH if I actually like their personality I would generally offer to pay regardless but if they insist on paying half they do go up greatly in my estimations and not because it means I save a few quid lol. But it says a lot about their character.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Leigh said:


> I've never wanted a man to pay for me on a date (or night out with male friends).
> 
> To me, it would feel like they are paying for my time and I'm not happy to be bought. I don't want to feel beholden to anyone.
> 
> ...


 I am the complete opposite to that. I can't stand it when people try to work out to the penny what they had. I would rather just chip in the money to cover their bill than watch them adding up exactly how much they should pay.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> I am the complete opposite to that. I can't stand it when people try to work out to the penny what they had. I would rather just chip in the money to cover their bill than watch them adding up exactly how much they should pay.


 I don't work it out to the penny but for example the other night: my meal cost £28 and the other three were £45+ each, why should I help them to pay for their food and, more importantly, alcohol? The bill was near £200: are you saying I should have thrown in £50?

I do believe you shouldn't order it and expect others to contribute for your meal. I've been out with people from work and I've seen people who can't really afford to pay more (and they've chosen their food carefully) but they've been "forced" to agree to part with more cash because stronger personalities have pushed it. It's bullying and thoughtless quite often, I'm afraid.

I'm quite generous and always leave the biggest tip. If I've been given a discount for example the other night we ate at Chiquitos before going to the cinema and because of a deal, I was given 20% off - so I gave that to the waitress (and a bit more besides).


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Leigh said:


> I don't work it out to the penny but for example the other night: my meal cost £28 and the other three were £45+ each, why should I help them to pay for their food and, more importantly, alcohol? The bill was near £200: are you saying I should have thrown in £50?
> 
> I do believe you shouldn't order it and expect others to contribute for your meal. I've been out with people from work and I've seen people who can't really afford to pay more (and they've chosen their food carefully) but they've been "forced" to agree to part with more cash because stronger personalities have pushed it. It's bullying and thoughtless quite often, I'm afraid.
> 
> I'm quite generous and always leave the biggest tip. If I've been given a discount for example the other night we ate at Chiquitos before going to the cinema and because of a deal, I was given 20% off - so I gave that to the waitress (and a bit more besides).


 I suppose we all do things differently. I can understand the works dinner thing, where the people you're with may not necessarily be friends or even people you know that well.

But if I am out with friends or family I really don't bother paying attention to what anyone else is ordering or what drinks they're having. It would just take a lot of the enjoyment out of the meal for me. I'm really not fussed if I end up subsidising someone else's meal or vice versa and I suppose the people I tend to go out with have a similar mindset.

On the other hand I will only generally tip if I really think a tip is warranted.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Leigh said:


> I don't work it out to the penny but for example the other night: my meal cost £28 and the other three were £45+ each, why should I help them to pay for their food and, more importantly, alcohol? The bill was near £200: are you saying I should have thrown in £50?
> 
> I do believe you shouldn't order it and expect others to contribute for your meal. I've been out with people from work and I've seen people who can't really afford to pay more (and they've chosen their food carefully) but they've been "forced" to agree to part with more cash because stronger personalities have pushed it. It's bullying and thoughtless quite often, I'm afraid.
> 
> I'm quite generous and always leave the biggest tip. If I've been given a discount for example the other night we ate at Chiquitos before going to the cinema and because of a deal, I was given 20% off - so I gave that to the waitress (and a bit more besides).


 If it's like that though then I would offer to chip in more if I was one of those that had far more. Just general politeness, normally just share things between my mates etc but if someone is going mental they will normally offer to pay a bit extra


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> But if I am out with friends or family I really don't bother paying attention to what anyone else is ordering or what drinks they're having. It would just take a lot of the enjoyment out of the meal for me. I'm really not fussed if I end up subsidising someone else's meal or vice versa and I suppose the people I tend to go out with have a similar mindset.
> 
> On the other hand I will only generally tip if I really think a tip is warranted.


 I'm not usually interested in what other people have but I have a rough idea of what mine cost and if the bill is huge, then I'll look closer.

The night out with friends that I mentioned: I don't particularly like one of the women who came out with us. She knocked back 3 double vodka red bulls while I had a lime and soda so she was the mouthy one when I said I was going to pay for what I'd had 

I agree with you on not tipping if the service is terrible though.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Open the legs and everything it's free


 Go have a wank, seriously :lol:


----------

